# Gurgler for cloudy blind casting



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody have a favorite Gurgler they tie/buy for reds in the panhandle?

I typically blind cast a spoon on the cloudy days (I'm slowly expanding my fly selection), haven't had ANY luck on my small redfish poppers (they don't seem to push enough water when it's wind blown).

Broke out the spin rod topwater today with good success, but would have liked to throw a fly that pushes some good water.

Anyone care to share a favorite gurgler pattern/size for inshore reds?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

239 flies gangster gurgler. You can buy a kit on his website


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Forgot to add, I'm not set up to tie (hope to get going soon), looking for something I can buy. 

239 is sold out of all colors of that fly, I'll tell myself that means it's redfish crack.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’m sure you’ve heard of bill laminack in pc 
Find him on Facebook and see what he has to say. Dude is an artist.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Join the Florida Saltwater fly fishing group on Face Book. One of the members sells some really good looking flies cheap.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't have a Facebook, I was able to find Bill on IG though, sent him a message, thanks fellas.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you tie yourself just look up the "gartside gurgler" online. Simple and effective.

This is how I tie it...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m sure you’ve heard of bill laminack in pc
> Find him on Facebook and see what he has to say. Dude is an artist.


I second that opinion!!! The dude is a magician at the vise!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jred said:


> 239 flies gangster gurgler. You can buy a kit on his website


You don't need a kit from 239. You can just buy a couple of sheet foam (99 cents) from Walmart, Hobby Lobby or Micheals, Use anything for the tail (bucktail, fox, marabou, craft fur, synthetics, hackles, ostrich hurl, kiptail etc) and something to palmer the shank with (hackle, ice chenille, Estaz, brush, whatever). Be creative. No worries, you can't screw them up! They all catch fish!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> You don't need a kit from 239. You can just buy a couple of sheet foam (99 cents) from Walmart, Hobby Lobby or Micheals, Use anything for the tail (bucktail, fox, marabou, craft fur, synthetics, hackles, ostrich hurl, kiptail etc) and something to palmer the shank with (hackle, ice chenille, Estaz, brush, whatever). Be creative. No worries, you can't screw them up! They all catch fish!


This is true but for someone just getting started they may not know all the different types of materials and their action in the water. So a kit would work well also it's good to support small business.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If bill can’t help you out give me a text or message and I can’t tie some up for you for a few bucks.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I tie these and they are based on the EP gurgler. I like the weedguard so I can chuck them into mangroves...
You can order similar ones on epflies.com, but they are a whopping $8!!! Enrico calls his version "top water".


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jred said:


> This is true but for someone just getting started they may not know all the different types of materials and their action in the water. So a kit would work well also it's good to support small business.


Youtube "Tying a Gurgler"

Done!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

What I use for tailers. Size one, long shank hook.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

https://www.unitedflyoutfitters.com...ducts/backwater-flies-poppin-flats-shrimp-3pk

https://www.unitedflyoutfitters.com...ucts/steelie-bros-fly-co-tiger-shrimp-gurgler

https://www.unitedflyoutfitters.com/collections/flies/products/double-haul-krew-big-kahuna


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Heat_PCB said:


> Don't have a Facebook, I was able to find Bill on IG though, sent him a message, thanks fellas.


Ask him about the local club in pc, he's the president, he'll help you out. He and the club guys get together every month on the west side of town near Lake Huntington. I think it's the 3rd Thurs but he can confirm.

He's very active on Instagram, but if you don't have luck getting in touch pm me. 

For gurgling in our area tan, white, chart are safe bets, but blind casting you're gonna end up with more rat specks than reds. Still very fun.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Youtube "Tying a Gurgler"
> 
> Done!


And 239 flies video will be one of the first results!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Let texasag07 tie a couple for you then you can copy it and see the material


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jred said:


> And 239 flies video will be one of the first results!


Ok then!


----------



## 5mark_n (Apr 11, 2015)

a little off topic but 239 Flies fly shop opened about a month ago in Bonita Springs, stop by if you're in the neighborhood


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

k-roc said:


> View attachment 26216
> 
> I tie these and they are based on the EP gurgler. I like the weedguard so I can chuck them into mangroves...
> You can order similar ones on epflies.com, but they are a whopping $8!!! Enrico calls his version "top water".



I believe this style foam fold to be the superior casting topwater. I think those giant triangle ones are too hard to cast and offer no advantage over a lower profile one like this.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

I follow them on IG, fun watching their shop take shape.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Heat_PCB said:


> Anybody have a favorite Gurgler they tie/buy for reds in the panhandle?
> 
> I typically blind cast a spoon on the cloudy days (I'm slowly expanding my fly selection), haven't had ANY luck on my small redfish poppers (they don't seem to push enough water when it's wind blown).
> 
> ...


PM sent..............


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

This is my Game Change Gurgler. Go to top water for just about any situation. I think people (including myself) get way to into details when it comes to gurgs. Make them shrimpy, make them baitfishy, make them flashy, make them dull, whatever. I think when the conditions are right and something is scooting along the surface, the fish cant help themselves. I will fish this fly till it loses both eyes, the foam is riddled with needle fish holes and has spun half around. Still gets slammed.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@Pierson What hook do you use?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

crboggs said:


> @Pierson What hook do you use?


 I use the Gama SL 11-3H. I mostly use size 4 for a good all around size that will throw well with the 6 wt or the 8wt but will go smaller or larger for different situations.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Pierson said:


> I use the Gama SL 11-3H. I mostly use size 4 for a good all around size that will throw well with the 6 wt or the 8wt but will go smaller or larger for different situations.



Simple is good.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Would a gurgler be a good choice for small tarpon (<40lbs) in dark creek waters that are eating mullet on the surface?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

yobata said:


> Would a gurgler be a good choice for small tarpon (<40lbs) in dark creek waters that are eating mullet on the surface?


Absolutely. 

My first tarpon was in the 10-15# range on a gurgler cast into the area they were rolling in...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> My first tarpon was in the 10-15# range on a gurgler cast into the area they were rolling in...


What bite tippet do you go with? Is 25# flouro enough?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I just rig it the same as I would for snook...since you never know...

This guy ate a #6 gurgler I was throwing at baby tarpon.

View media item 1330


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Check out our Etsy shop https://www.etsy.com/shop/TimucuaOutdoors?ref=s2-header-shopname 
Our T.O. Gurgler works great on big trout and reds, but we’ve got a new shrimpy gurgler. If you want that one shoot us an email.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

This is pretty much what I've arrived at after a few years of r&d. Everything you need and nothing you don't.. Has countless juvy snook and tarpon under its belt, and I can throw it with my 5wt. Usually has a weedguard which helps when you're fishing in the bushes.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> This is pretty much what I've arrived at after a few years of r&d. Everything you need and nothing you don't.. Has countless juvy snook and tarpon under its belt, and I can throw it with my 5wt. Usually has a weedguard which helps when you're fishing in the bushes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 26659


What’s the tail material? Really clean fly!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like Finn Raccoon or Fox... deadly stuff


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

T Bone said:


> What’s the tail material? Really clean fly!



Bonehead nailed it. This one is Finn raccoon, sometimes I use tan Arctic fox. About the only additional churching up I'd do is add a couple strands of Krystal flash in with the tail and a weedguard. Usually tied on a #2 varivas hook but I'm gonna add a few 1/0 versions to my grown up tarpon box soon. 

Pro-tip: Flies don't need to be tied with 37 materials or shine like a disco ball to work.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Pierson said:


> This is my Game Change Gurgler. Go to top water for just about any situation. I think people (including myself) get way to into details when it comes to gurgs. Make them shrimpy, make them baitfishy, make them flashy, make them dull, whatever. I think when the conditions are right and something is scooting along the surface, the fish cant help themselves. I will fish this fly till it loses both eyes, the foam is riddled with needle fish holes and has spun half around. Still gets slammed.
> 
> View attachment 26295



These are great. My kinda fly


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Will ya'll typically just throw these on cloudy/windy days? Reds have been turning their nose up at everything the last few weeks, averaging 1 red per trip, thrown everything I have at them...hoping a few gurglers are the trick for locked up reds.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

_Pro-tip: Flies don't need to be tied with 37 materials or *shine like a disco ball* to work.

bright day ... bright fly








_


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

[QUOTE="
Pro-tip: Flies don't need to be tied with 37 materials or shine like a disco ball to work.[/QUOTE]
@Caleb.Esparza you mean it’s not necessary to put half a fly shop on a single fly like 239???


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> [QUOTE="
> Pro-tip: Flies don't need to be tied with 37 materials or shine like a disco ball to work.


 @Caleb.Esparza you mean it’s not necessary to put half a fly shop on a single fly like 239??? [/QUOTE]


I can respect Nick's hustle and ability to sell flies.. and his gurgler is a solid pattern. I bought 1/2 dozen of them a few year ago and I think I still have one laying around. I don't buy flies very often but I'd buy his stuff 10x before I bought some generic fly shop crap for $8 a fly that's tied in a sweatshop somewhere. He uses good material and hooks, just more flash than I like.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> @Caleb.Esparza you mean it’s not necessary to put half a fly shop on a single fly like 239???



I can respect Nick's hustle and ability to sell flies.. and his gurgler is a solid pattern. I bought 1/2 dozen of them a few year ago and I think I still have one laying around. I don't buy flies very often but I'd buy his stuff 10x before I bought some generic fly shop crap for $8 a fly that's tied in a sweatshop somewhere. He uses good material and hooks, just more flash than I like.[/QUOTE]
No doubt nicks a cool guy and I’m happy for his new b&m. I use quite a few of his variations, per his own words in one of his ig vids “I put as much shitbas I can on one hook cause that’s how I roll” we’re all guilty of that at some point, hell I know I am. Seems the longer I do this the more I like simple flies


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Ordered up a few from Bill Laminack, thanks for the rec fellas, great dude and always happy to support/buy local.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Pierson said:


> This is my Game Change Gurgler. Go to top water for just about any situation. I think people (including myself) get way to into details when it comes to gurgs. Make them shrimpy, make them baitfishy, make them flashy, make them dull, whatever. I think when the conditions are right and something is scooting along the surface, the fish cant help themselves. I will fish this fly till it loses both eyes, the foam is riddled with needle fish holes and has spun half around. Still gets slammed.
> 
> View attachment 26295


Do you need my address ?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Heat_PCB said:


> View attachment 28841


Recipe for the gurglers above.

size 1 - 1/0 Mustad 3407 hook or Gamakatsu SL12S. White craft fur, a bit of flash (in that case, Hairline Dubbin's Ice Dub UV Pearl), otherwise, just a few strands of any pearl flash. White thread, EP Tarantula brush in white, 99 cent sheet foam in both white and chartreuse. Brush-on superglue. Watch a youtube video on how to do it. Total cost, a little more than what you paid for both those flies. Yield, about 25 flies.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Happy to support a local business for now, someday I'll have some more free time to get started tying.


----------



## Danimal (May 17, 2018)

Peter Colding
[email protected]

I was on my way to brooksville, fl for a fishing trip and flies from somewhere else were delayed. I messaged him last minute and he tied me a batch and had them shipped to my destination. Great flies and a great guy.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Do you need my address ?


Next time I whip up a batch I'll send you some!


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Where in the panhandle are you located? I can tie you some gurglers


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Scratch that I see a ton of people are hooking you up!! Pm me if you still want some


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I like to tie them so that they sit down in the water so when I strip them they push a lot of water. Just changing the hook makes a big difference.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I tie them on a long shank hook.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey All, Just wanted to say thanks to all of you who replied to this thread. I new to all this still and this made things a lot easier for me to do and understand. Now time to just go and do it!
Going to try some of these in the Sebastian area.


----------

